# Indonesian Naval Special Warfare KOPASKA and Pakistan SSG N are conducting 10 days joint exercise



## Sulman Badshah

Indonesian Naval Special Warfare KOPASKA and Pakistan SSG N conducting 10 days joint exercise starting 18 August 2016 in Jakarta, Indonesia.











*NAVY HOLDS LATMA BETWEEN SATKOPASKA BY SSG PAKISTAN NAVY*





Jakarta, August 18, 2016, - Indonesian Navy (TNI AL) held a joint exercise between the Unit KOPASKA (Satkopaska) Navy with Pakistan Navy opened SSG Operations Assistant Chief of Naval Staff (Asops Kasal) Rear Admiral TNI ingn Ary Atmaja, SE, represented Waasops Kasal First Admiral TNI Mintoro Yulianto, S. Sos., M.Sc., at the Command Headquarters Satkopaska RI Fleet Command West Region (Koarmabar), Pondok Paddle, North Jakarta, Thursday (18/8) . in his speech Asops Kasal Admiral TNI ingn Ary Atmaja, SE, read Waasops Kasal, among others, said that the development of the strategic environment has put the relationship between the state increasingly complex, in addition to always consider the national interests of each, relations between countries are also characterized by work together increasingly closely with the foundation of mutual interests. One form of cooperation that is built is the implementation of a joint military exercise between Kopaska Navy with SSG Pakistan Navy. To maintain the sovereignty and integrity of the Unitary Republic of Indonesia from any form of interference, obstacles and threats of potential and factually, it is necessary the presence of Army Indonesia's strong national and professional and got both moral and material support of all components of the nation. In order to realize such a military posture, one of the leaders of the Navy policy is to increase the professionalism of soldiers. This is achieved by increasing knowledge / knowledge, expertise / skills and attitude / attitude that is based on the fighting spirit of morality and identity as a soldier. Yardstick professional soldier is a soldier that individuals and groups have the ability and skills to the standard required, so it can complete its duties and responsibilities in accordance job description is good, true and correct. More Asops Kasal said that, in line with developments and changes in the global world as well as the challenging tasks ahead increasingly heavy and complex, Satkopaska Navy who have a special duty to implement special warfare or special sea warfare, demanded continuously improve the ability and professionalism by practicing constantly. To add a wider horizon, it is necessary exercises that not only carried out in the scope of their own country, but also to do with the exercises international scale. According Asops Kasal, training material this time is focused on the material VBSS ie the Visit Board Search and Seizure and Frogman Frogman operation or in special sea warfare. From this exercise is expected an increase in a variety of ways, be it a matter of practice, togetherness, familiarity and cooperation between Kopaska Navy with SSG Pakistan Navy. For soldiers Satkopaska, of course, this exercise is expected to improve in terms of technique, tactics of individuals and teams, especially in combating terrorism at sea. Ending his address Asops Kasal say a few words to serve as guidelines and will be carried out in order to carry out this exercise very seriously and responsibly with motivation, dedication and high morale and increase cooperation and togetherness among trainees. During the execution of the exercise in order to keep attention to the security and safety of both personnel and material. Differences in language, nationality and character so that it becomes a means to know each other and establish cooperation between nations. Also in order to improve cooperation and togetherness well with all participants exercise or with relevant agencies especially with people around the exercise area so that the exercise can be run safely and smoothly with optimum results. Present on the occasion, Asops Pangarmabar Marine Colonel (P) I Gusti Kompiang Aribawa and Athan Pakistan Colonel Shahid S.

http://koarmabar.tnial.mil.id/tabid/71/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/4979/Default.aspx


*Kopaska TNI AL Adu Ilmu dengan SSG Pakistan Navy*
August 18, 2016 BERITA, INDONESIA







INDOSEJATI- Satuan Komando Pasukan Katak (Satkopaska) TNI Angkatan Laut menggelar latihan bersama dengan SSG Pakistan Navy. Latihan bersama tersebut dibuka oleh Asisten Operasi Kepala Staf Angkatan Laut (Asops Kasal) Laksamana Muda TNI I.N.G.N. Ary Atmaja, diwakili Waasops Kasal Laksamana Pertama TNI Mintoro Yulianto di Markas Komando Satkopaska Komando Armada RI Kawasan Barat (Koarmabar), Pondok Dayung, Jakarta Utara.

Laksamana Muda Ary Atmaja, seperti disampaikan oleh Waasops Kasal, mengatakan bahwa latihan bersama itu merupakan bentuk kerjasama antar negara yang dilandasi kepentingan bersama. Menurutnya, perkembangan lingkungan strategis telah menempatkan hubungan antara negara semakin kompleks, di samping senantiasa mempertimbangkan kepentingan nasional masing-masing.

Untuk menjaga kedaulatan serta integritas Negara Kesatuan Republik Indonesia dari segala bentuk gangguan, hambatan serta ancaman baik yang potensial maupun faktual, sangat diperlukan kehadiran Tentara Nasional Indonesia yang kuat dan profesional serta mendapat dukungan baik moral maupun material dari seluruh komponen bangsa.


Dalam rangka mewujudkan postur TNI yang seperti itu, salah satu kebijakan pemimpin TNI Angkatan Laut adalah meningkatkan profesionalisme prajurit. Hal ini ditempuh dengan meningkatkan pengetahuan, keahlian dan sikap hidup yang dilandasi semangat juang moralitas dan jati diri sebagai seorang prajurit. Tolak ukur prajurit profesional adalah prajurit yang secara individu dan kelompok memiliki kemampuan dan keterampilan sesuai standar yang dipersyaratkan, sehingga dapat menyelesaikan tugas dan tanggung jawabnya sesuai job description secara baik, benar dan tepat.

Menurut Asops Kasal, materi latihan kali ini difokuskan pada materi Visit Board Search And Seizure (VBSS) serta operasi manusia katak (frogman) dalam peperangan laut khusus. Melalui latihan ini diharapkan adanya peningkatan dalam berbagai hal, baik materi latihan, kebersamaan, kekeluargaan serta kerja sama antara Kopaska TNI Angkatan Laut dengan SSG Pakistan Navy. Latihan ini juga diharapkan dapat meningkatkan kemampuan prajurit Satkopaska dari segi teknik, taktik perorangan maupun tim, khususnya dalam penanggulangan teror di laut.

Satkopaska TNI Angkatan Laut adalah prajurit yang memiliki tugas khusus melaksanakan special warfare atau peperangan laut khusus. Oleh karena itu, pasukan tersebut dituntut terus meningkatkan kemampuan dan profesionalismenya dengan berlatih secara terus menerus. Untuk menambah wawasan yang lebih luas, maka diperlukan pula latihan-latihan berskala internasional.

Sumber: tni.mil.id

http://www.bagikanlahinfo.com/kopaska-tni-al-adu-ilmu-dengan-ssg-pakistan-navy.html

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@Indos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## X-2.

Good experience for both


----------



## Indos

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> @Indos





Kopaska

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Indos said:


> Kopaska



Just curious....So asking...Did Pakistan help you in your independence war against Holland? I read that somewhere that we helped you by sending some battalions of ours to fight dutch troops...Is it true or non sense?


----------



## Super Falcon

Great to see worlds biggest Muslim nation joining hands with world power full Muslim nation great

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> Just curious....So asking...Did Pakistan help you in your independence war against Holland? I read that somewhere that we helped you by sending some battalions of ours to fight dutch troops...Is it true or non sense?



They are Indian troops (Pakistan, Bangladesh, and India was united during the moment) under British command that ended up knowing that their opponents are their fellow Muslim as Indonesians freedom fighters shouting "ALLAHU AKBAR" during the battle of Surabaya (Indonesian city). Many of the Indian Muslim troops changes side and fight under Indonesian command. Indonesian government have honored all of them. Most of them are shahid in Surabaya. 

In the first phase of independence war we fought both British and Dutch, and then after British faced us in Surabaya, they then realizing their failure and stop aiding Dutch in military term. I think they are Pakistani, Indian, and Bangladeshi Muslim. I dont know exactly about their ethnic composition as Pakistani, Bangladeshi, and Indian were under British Indian regimen during that time.

We also sent you two submarines during your difficulties moment, indeed we are close. 

I also get surprise on the amount of viewer who see this thread. It is a record I guest considering the thread only has about 3 post so far 

I give a link for you :

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Surabaya

PS: of course most Indian regimen who are Muslim are Pakistani/Bangladeshi/Indian Muslim. I dont know about Pakistani troops who helped us outside defected British regimen.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> They are Indian troops (Pakistan, Bangladesh, and India was united during the moment) under British command that ended up knowing that their opponents are their fellow Muslim as Indonesians freedom fighters shouting "ALLAHU AKBAR" during the battle of Surabaya (Indonesian city). Many of the Indian Muslim troops changes side and fight under Indonesian command. Indonesian government have honored all of them. Most of them are shahid in Surabaya.
> 
> In the first phase of independence war we fought both British and Dutch, and then after British faced us in Surabaya, they then realizing their failure and stop aiding Dutch in military term. I think they are Pakistani, Indian, and Bangladeshi Muslim. I dont know exactly about their ethnic composition as Pakistani, Bangladeshi, and Indian were under British Indian regimen during that time.
> 
> We also sent you two submarines during your difficulties moment, indeed we are close.
> 
> I also get surprise on the amount of viewer who see this thread. It is a record I guest considering the thread only has about 3 post so far
> 
> I give a link for you :
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Surabaya
> 
> PS: of course most Indian regimen who are Muslim are Pakistani/Bangladeshi/Indian Muslim. I dont know about Pakistani troops who helped us outside defected British regimen.


Can you post pictures of exercises

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fox14

yup, and we celebrate it as heroes' day
btw, what kind of exercise was that? anyone?


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Fox14 said:


> yup, and we celebrate it as heroes' day
> btw, what kind of exercise was that? anyone?



No idea, mate. @Sarge @Arsalan Sulman Badshah can u help out?


----------



## Arsalan

Fox14 said:


> yup, and we celebrate it as heroes' day
> btw, what kind of exercise was that? anyone?





PaklovesTurkiye said:


> No idea, mate. @Sarge @Arsalan Sulman Badshah can u help out?



The article itself explains it 

VBSS (Visit Board Search and Seizure)
and 
Frogman.

In simple words, anti-piracy and naval special operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> Can you post pictures of exercises



@madokafc @pr1v4t33r 

Do you have what @Zarvan wants...?

@Zarvan 

I am not going to be too active anymore in PDF bro, it has been 3,5 years in this site, I need more focus on my own project now and there are so many new Indonesian members already. So please quote other Indonesian members if you have some question regarding our Armed Force event or news buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> @madokafc @pr1v4t33r
> 
> Do you have what @Zarvan wants...?
> 
> @Zarvan
> 
> I am not going to be too active anymore in PDF bro, it has been 3,5 years in this site, I need more focus on my own project now and there are so many new Indonesian members already. So please quote other Indonesian members if you have some question regarding our Armed Force event or news buddy.


What is your project ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Indos said:


> They are Indian troops (Pakistan, Bangladesh, and India was united during the moment) under British command that ended up knowing that their opponents are their fellow Muslim as Indonesians freedom fighters shouting "ALLAHU AKBAR" during the battle of Surabaya (Indonesian city). Many of the Indian Muslim troops changes side and fight under Indonesian command. Indonesian government have honored all of them. Most of them are shahid in Surabaya.
> 
> In the first phase of independence war we fought both British and Dutch, and then after British faced us in Surabaya, they then realizing their failure and stop aiding Dutch in military term. I think they are Pakistani, Indian, and Bangladeshi Muslim. I dont know exactly about their ethnic composition as Pakistani, Bangladeshi, and Indian were under British Indian regimen during that time.
> 
> We also sent you two submarines during your difficulties moment, indeed we are close.
> 
> I also get surprise on the amount of viewer who see this thread. It is a record I guest considering the thread only has about 3 post so far
> 
> I give a link for you :
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Surabaya
> 
> PS: of course most Indian regimen who are Muslim are Pakistani/Bangladeshi/Indian Muslim. I dont know about Pakistani troops who helped us outside defected British regimen.



Well, almost all Muslim soldiers from the sub-continent were recruited from the "martial races" of Punjab and KPK (Pakistan) such as the Kambojas and Pashtuns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> What is your project ??



I set up a new business - my Vietnamese friends (BoQ/Carlosa/William Hung) have already been informed so thats why they never quote me again. It is something new for me as I dont have much experience on it but I have partner who is good at it. It is a business service but I dont want to reveal further bro. 

There are other things that I also want to do, in short I want to improve my contribution to my religion and nation and it needs focus. It may become my last post in here bro, but I have already made many Thread in here and I will make it open so every one can search from my profile. The picture that you have seen on my Avatar some times ago is a real me and I have seen the real you as well. So we will be forever buddy I hope. 

I have made many friends in here and understand many things so it is also a valuable thing to do, but the next step that I want to make need more time and commitment.

See you buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Indos said:


> I set up a new business - my Vietnamese friends (BoQ/Carlosa/William Hung) have already been informed so thats why they never quote me again. It is something new for me as I dont have much experience on it but I have partner who is good at it. It is a business service but I dont want to reveal further bro.
> 
> There are other things that I also want to do, in short I want to improve my contribution to my religion and nation and it needs focus. It may become my last post in here bro, but I have already made many Thread in here and I will make it open so every one can search from my profile. The picture that you have seen on my Avatar some times ago is a real me and I have seen the real you as well. So we will be forever buddy I hope.
> 
> I have made many friends in here and understand many things so it is also a valuable thing to do, but the next step that I want to make need more time and commitment.
> 
> See you buddy


But keep coming to this forum may be once in week or a month and May ALLAH help you in future and give u success

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Zarvan said:


> But keep coming to this forum may be once in week or a month and May ALLAH help you in future and give u success



Thanks. Amen. I hope ALLAH helps you too and improve your contribution to Islam and Pakistan. Muslims are in dire condition Today. We need more time to work and less time to talk, particularly for the old members who has already taken so much time in here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Indos said:


> They are Indian troops (Pakistan, Bangladesh, and India was united during the moment) under British command that ended up knowing that their opponents are their fellow Muslim as Indonesians freedom fighters shouting "ALLAHU AKBAR" during the battle of Surabaya (Indonesian city). Many of the Indian Muslim troops changes side and fight under Indonesian command. Indonesian government have honored all of them. Most of them are shahid in Surabaya.
> 
> In the first phase of independence war we fought both British and Dutch, and then after British faced us in Surabaya, they then realizing their failure and stop aiding Dutch in military term. I think they are Pakistani, Indian, and Bangladeshi Muslim. I dont know exactly about their ethnic composition as Pakistani, Bangladeshi, and Indian were under British Indian regimen during that time.
> 
> We also sent you two submarines during your difficulties moment, indeed we are close.
> 
> I also get surprise on the amount of viewer who see this thread. It is a record I guest considering the thread only has about 3 post so far
> 
> I give a link for you :
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Surabaya
> 
> PS: of course most Indian regimen who are Muslim are Pakistani/Bangladeshi/Indian Muslim. I dont know about Pakistani troops who helped us outside defected British regimen.




They were not indian or Bangladeshisomething (Bangladeshia were never even recruited very aussie if martial races theory)..

The troops were from modern day Pak from Panjab and FF regiments who revolted and joined Indomedian forces under the orders of Quaid-e-Azam ... Who also ordered the seizure of weapons being transferred to Jakartay from karachi airport and sea port to help in the "police action"..



Of those hardly a few returned home and afterwards President Sukarno visited Pakistan and honored Jinnah with Adipura Indonesias highest award and gallantry awards to the survivors of the Indonesian war of independence in Karachi.

600 soldiers from Modern Day Pakistan died in the Indonesian war of independence and not indians or the non existent Bangladeshis.

It's also important for you to know that by WW almost 82% troops came from modern day Pakistan and some from Nepal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Well, almost all Muslim soldiers from the sub-continent were recruited from the "martial races" of Punjab and KPK (Pakistan) such as the Kambojas and Pashtuns.



Ok, thanks, valuable information.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Indos said:


> Ok, thanks, valuable information.


The proclamation of independence with the establishment of the Republic of Indonesia was made on 17th August, 1945 by the late Dr. Ahmad Soekarno and Dr. Mohammed Hatta, the first President and Vice President of Indonesia respectively, breaking the shackles of colonialism and freeing the Indonesian people from Imperialism. After two years, Pakistan emerged on the world map on 14th August, 947. Since before the two countries became independent, two founding fathers Dr. Soekarno and Quaid-e-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah have been working together in the struggle to liberate their respective countries. Indonesia was growing while battling against hardships, diverse problems and financial constraints.

After 1945, the Dutch joined the Allies (the British-Indian Forces) with intention to re-gain its colonial territory in Indonesia. Mohammad Ali Jinnah, leader of All India Muslim League and founder of Pakistan, according to Pakistan historian, Allama Noor Ahmed Quadri, in 1945 appealed to the Moslems in the Indian sub-continent to support the Indonesian struggle for its Independence.

Quaid-e-Azam Mohammed Ali Jinnah (who later on became the founder of Pakistan) from the All Indian Muslim League Centre in New Delhi, raised severe protest against the colonial atrocities in Indonesia and appealed to the Muslims of the Sub-continent (the votaries of Pakistan) to help the Indonesian brothers in all manners. Responding to Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah’s clarion call, the 600-Muslim soldiers of the British Indian Army deserted the colonial forces putting their lot at stake, and joined hands with their Indonesian brothers. Out of these 600 gallant soldiers, 500 of them were martyred in war; while the remaining returned to Pakistan or continued to live in Indonesia.

In the end of August 1947, Ali Jinnah ordered to restrain airships loaded with artillery and army support from Netherlands which landed at Karachi airport to transit before heading for Indonesia. These ships were supposed to back-up Netherlands’ military aggression to Indonesia, which they called Police Action on July 21st 1947. Foreign Minister of Pakistan Sir Zafarullah Khan, who conducted the restraining order, said that Dutch action was an affront to the soul of Asia.

During the celebration of its Golden Jubilee on August 17th 1995, Indonesia grants Independence War Awards to the living ex Pakistan soldiers and award the highest honor “Adipura” to the Founding Father of Pakistan Quaid-e-Azam Mohammad All Jinnah and the Government of Pakistan.
On the other hand Indonesia’s support towards Pakistan in the 1965 war against India never forgotten by Pakistan. Until now, Indonesia’s support still considered one of the most valuable contributions and noted in the history of Pakistan.
This historical journey has helped to shape an emotional relationship between the two countries, which can be enhanced into a more substantial relationship.

Indonesia–Pakistan relations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The brave 600 soldier of Pakistan who never came back!

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/the-brav...tan-who-never-came-back.323806/#ixzz4ILwIgUcp

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They were not indian or Bangladeshisomething (Bangladeshia were never even recruited very aussie if martial races theory)..
> 
> The troops were from modern day Pak from Panjab and FF regiments who revolted and joined Indomedian forces under the orders of Quaid-e-Azam ... Who also ordered the seizure of weapons being transferred to Jakartay from karachi airport and sea port to help in the "police action"..
> 
> 
> 
> Of those hardly a few returned home and afterwards President Sukarno visited Pakistan and honored Jinnah with Adipura Indonesias highest award and gallantry awards to the survivors of the Indonesian war of independence in Karachi.
> 
> 600 soldiers from Modern Day Pakistan died in the Indonesian war of independence and not indians or the non existent Bangladeshis.
> 
> It's also important for you to know that by WW almost 82% troops came from modern day Pakistan and some from Nepal.



Ok, bro, thanks, you need to put the info in this thread below since it is in the first page on Google if some one writes Indonesia Pakistan relationship. It is also in senior cafe Thread so less trolling. Your information may affect many if you put it in the Thread I put below

https://defence.pk/threads/indonesia-and-pakistan-historic-relations.414673/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

